# Rest in Peace Boots



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sad to hear of the passing of your lovely horse. Glad you have some of his offspring & even 1 more expected.


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

My condolences on your sad loss.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you do right by them, they do right by you. would you like to share some photos of him and his get?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss, sounds like he was one of the stars.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## rememberourtroops (Apr 13, 2013)

Here is a pictures of Boots the second is not the best because you can't really see the belly markings:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

What a beautiful boy. I am sorry for your loss. Its great that you have so many fond memories of him and he will forever hold a special place in your heart. RIP Boots.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*boots.*

i am sorry for your loss and thank you for shareing the pictures of your beautiful horse.
rip boots.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

What a beautiful horse. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rememberourtroops (Apr 13, 2013)

His last foal has been born. If you wish to see pictures see the "Need a good name for this guy" thread in Horse talk. I can already tell he inherited his sire's calm demeanor.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Gorgeous horse. I am so sorry for your loss!  He will stay in your heart forever I a sure of it.


----------

